# How to go from being a shy boy to being a party boy overnight?



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

lol


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

JH1983 said:


>


The woman at 1:35 LOL!!


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

MDMA

in reference to the other thread


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

hair gel and lots of cologne

axe deodorant spray


----------



## therealbleach (Jan 11, 2013)

Awkto Awktavious said:


> MDMA


.


----------



## SmokeGem (Mar 19, 2013)

Alcohol's the best! 
I found out this one guy I hang out with actually had a personality after he had a few drinks.
And realizing that sarcasm isn't funny helps too.


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Watch National Lampoon's Animal House and hire an acting coach.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Uppers


----------

